# RIM/Blackberry EMEA Outage



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2011)

3 days now! That's seriously bad. This has got to hit them big time, thoughts on their recovery?


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

It couldn't have happened at a worse time for them too - they've just released a new phone backed by a big ad budget.

Dh!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 12, 2011)

Loads of our company on BB's, playing hell for those out of the office at the mo.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Loads of our company on BB's, playing hell for those out of the office at the mo.



Yup, same, 3 days is just fucking crazy.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 12, 2011)

Weird, ain't it.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wonder how many customers this has cost RIM?


----------



## Radar (Oct 12, 2011)

We lost nine hours on Monday, then most of yesterday and today. That's probably thousands of users world-wide impacted.

I can see somebody at RIM being called in for a chat sans tea and bickies


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

what's going on? i haven't noticed anything different with my bb tbh.


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

killer b said:


> what's going on? i haven't noticed anything different with my bb tbh.



BB messenger and essentially all RIM operated infrastructure is offline at the moment.

<tinfoilhat> Wonder if lulzsec or similar are up to their old tricks again </tinfoilhat>


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 12, 2011)

meh, the illuminati and having a little test to stop Michael Moore from twittering #occupy


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 12, 2011)

i've been asked to re-evaluate our mobile email platform.  I'm not going to have much luck persuading the directors to stick with Blackberry after this. It's likely we'll be moving 150 users from BB to either Android or iPhone in the next couple of months (going to take a massive hit on hardware costs) to switch devices 6 months into a 2 year contract


----------



## Mapped (Oct 13, 2011)

This is fucking hillarious


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

Kanda said:


> 3 days now! That's seriously bad. This has got to hit them big time, thoughts on their recovery?



They are so fucked it's unbelievable. Seeing tons of very angry people in my FB feed going on about this. Be interesting what these people buy next now RIM is going down the pan...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm at an actuarial conference this week -- 640 people with Blackberries.  And, to be honest, people seem to be taking it with good humour.

I think if it goes on longer than this week, attitudes may turn.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't been able to communicate with my blackberry friends over the last couple of days. Funnily enough my mate that works in Whitehall is unaffected. Apparently they've got their own server centre on the Falkland isles guarded by a crack team of Gurkhas


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 13, 2011)

Only effected me today because I attempted to change an email setting,
 phone went looking for an update and bang phone was cut off the 'internet all day.

Slightly annoying as it only come back on now lol


But tbh expecting similar level's of *shaken fist's at the sky* on friday when whatever problem comes up with the i4s


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I got my first ever Blackberry yesterday, a shiny new Curve 9360. Perfect timing, eh!?  The only issue I had was that the Facebook app wasn't working, but that sorted itself out last night.

Everything is now working and the way that it handles texts, twitter, gmail, facebook, and notifications using the messages app is bloody fantastic! The keyboard is a pleasure to use, and the sound quality during phonecalls is in another league to the piss poor sound on my old HTC.

I've learnt a valuable lesson here....it doesn't matter who the market leaders are or what the doom-mongers are saying - buy a phone that suits YOUR needs.

End of rant, sorry!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice cartoon in the telegraph, don't think you can hotlink.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/matt/


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 13, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I'm at an actuarial conference this week -- 640 people with Blackberries. And, to be honest, people seem to be taking it with good humour.



Good humour at an actuarial conference? *shudder*


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll let them off for now TBH....9 years of brilliant email delivery and alerting has given them enough goodwill. But it has to be sorted by Monday.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well after RIM made 2000 people redundant but let them keep working for a month, my feeling is its a disgruntled employee


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I got my first ever Blackberry yesterday, a shiny new Curve 9360. Perfect timing, eh!?  The only issue I had was that the Facebook app wasn't working, but that sorted itself out last night.
> 
> Everything is now working and the way that it handles texts, twitter, gmail, facebook, and notifications using the messages app is bloody fantastic! The keyboard is a pleasure to use, and the sound quality during phonecalls is in another league to the piss poor sound on my old HTC.
> 
> ...


Funny that, as much as I love my HTC Desire there are a few things about my old Curve 8900 that I miss, the keyboard mainly, excellent call quality, the loudest speaker I've ever heard on a phone and the battery seemed to last for days.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't get how this works - or rather how it doesn't work. I thought Blackberry was just a brand of phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> I don't get how this works - or rather how it doesn't work. I thought Blackberry was just a brand of phone.



They have their own push e-mail servers.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> They have their own push e-mail servers.


So even if you use gmail you're fucked? Could something similar happen on Android phones


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 13, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> I don't get how this works - or rather how it doesn't work. I thought Blackberry was just a brand of phone.



Must admit I thought this too - that it was just dependent on network you're on. Didn't realise they had their own network too as such.


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2011)

Blackberry are special like that, nobody else has quite this kind of setup. But since various cloud services are starting to get well integrated into devices, a similar sort of thing will probably happen to other devices one day. Only it will be Apples iCloud or gmail or whatever that falls over and causes mass woe.


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> Could something similar happen on Android phones


No


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Gmail has gone down a couple of times since I've been using it. Admittedly it was only a few hours not days.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Gmail has gone down a couple of times since I've been using it. Admittedly it was only a few hours not days.


aye but you don't have to use gmail with android phones. 

i don't get why blackberry users couldn't use web based mail


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> aye but you don't have to use gmail with android phones.
> 
> i don't get why blackberry users couldn't use web based mail



I think one of the points of using one is that the push email system is very good.


----------

